# Fin Rot on my Albino Oscar?



## AlbinoCichlid420 (Jun 27, 2008)

I just started my aquarium about a month and a half ago. I had slight battle with ich, but was able to over come it with research, raising the temps, salt, 1/4 tank water changes and CopperSafe. None of the fish have any visiable ich for a couple weeks now (still keeping the temps up and regular water changes for atleast 30 days).

Within the last week, I have noticed that tips of my albino oscar's tail and dorsal fins are starting to get a slight black color. Is this normal or could it possibly be another type of disease? I only see this in my albino oscar. All of the fishes in the tank are active, eating, and no other signs of disease. I read a little of fin rot, but from what I can tell, the fins turn white, not black.


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Pics would help...


----------



## joeyballz (Jul 1, 2008)

Its common for young luetino(sp) Oscars to get black fins. See the second page of Oacarlovers "Zebra Oscar" thread for a pic of my Lemon. If it looks like that you're probably ok.

What size tank and how many fishes?


----------

